

Boeing uses potatoes to simulate people for Wi-Fi testing - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21572923-flight-electronics-researchers-have-resorted-unusual-approach-model

======
lutusp
This is unfair to self-respecting potatoes.

